# Game Thread: Sunday March 13th, Phoenix @ Denver



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* at







*



*Phoenix Suns (47-15) @ Denver Nuggets(32-29)* 


*Sunday, March 13th, 6:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Denver Nuggets

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































PG: Andre Miller
SG: Dermarr Johnson
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: Marcus Camby


*Key Reserves:*






















Real Boykins 
Greg Buckner 
Nene



*Previous Meetings*:
Monday December 20th @ Denver W 107-105  



</CENTER>


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Denver will have just played San Antonio the night previous so look for the Suns to come out fast. Not sure if Marion will be back for this one, but even if he isn't we should be able to win this one.

Prediction: Suns 114 Nuggets 106


----------



## naloblackey (Feb 26, 2005)

kekz likes da suns so i will put somethin hur. suns will win


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

According to http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3332/news Marion will be playing. Let's hope this stays true. :gopray:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

matrix plays, we win. that simple 

With matrix: 
Suns 118
Nugz 106

without:
Suns 103
Nugz 107


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Game Preview *

Marion and Richardson are both questionable for Phoenix with injuries. Martin and Camby are also both questionable for Denver with injuries.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well ya know guys I have been a big grump. My father wouldn't want me to change how I am living. Hell I am still going to work hard, but I just won't be on here a lot for a while. And I have also seen this activity has gone down since I left. :sigh: haha...

Suns-150
Nugz-50

nah

Suns-123
Nugz-111


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Well ya know guys I have been a big grump. My father wouldn't want me to change how I am living. Hell I am still going to work hard, but I just won't be on here a lot for a while. And I have also seen this activity has gone down since I left. :sigh: haha...
> 
> Suns-150
> Nugz-50
> ...


So you still gunna post here...? :raised_ey :biggrin:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

suns 112
nuggs 101

amare 26/9/3
melo 21/7/2

hopefully the matrix plays

GO SUNS!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns up 96-92 with about 4 minutes to go.

Steves having a good game. Hopefully Suns can pull this one out.:gopray:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Good to see the Suns hang on for the 106-101 win. Now they have 4 day rest before their next game Friday. Which is the perfect time to rejuvinate themsleves for the final 20 games of the season.

Nash had superb game: 26/5/11

Box Score


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Well ya know guys I have been a big grump. My father wouldn't want me to change how I am living. Hell I am still going to work hard, but I just won't be on here a lot for a while. And I have also seen this activity has gone down since I left. :sigh: haha...


Kekai,

It makes my heart happy to see you in the Suns forum. I mean that big time.

Its great to see the Suns bounce back win a win on the road after their collapse against the Rockets. But I'm not gonna dwell on that. Good to see Marion back, too. We absolutely dominated the boards, didn't we? Nice win Suns. Nice win on the road.

G-Force


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Finally a team who has beaten the Nuggets after the all-star break! Very nice win!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I enjoy Najera Blocking Amare,


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> I enjoy Najera Blocking Amare,


I enjoyed seeing Nash block the little Earl. Haha. Nash was clutch that game, but he really needs rest because he is not playing good D at all and looks really fatigue. Its good we have no game until Friday. Nash and this whole team needs the rest!


----------

